# Looking for good 4k TV



## Jaffakeik (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi, it's been like forever when I bought my plasma tv back in 2008. Now that new era begins and 4k TV's are ultra cheap so I would like to get some Advice on buying one 
What i'm looking for is 4k TV 40''-50'' with budget up to 400GBP
It should be as good as possible for that money. And 3D is not essential, but smart tv is ok.
I trust in you that you wont disappoint me


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 17, 2016)

I would use your friend Bing Google and search for 4K TVs 2016. The professional review sites have a much bigger budget to do side-by-side comparison reviews.


----------



## qubit (Jul 17, 2016)

Samsung is a really good brand. I haven't seen a duff product from them in years, so check out their models and reviews as a starting point.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 17, 2016)

It doesnt need to be professional review  MAybe someone owns here already such TV and has its own thoughts and advice. But I will check out reviews as well.
----
Seems 400 wont be enough for a good 4k TV. But I seen a good ones so it means will need to save a bit more then. Coz 40'' for 4k seems not a good pick so will aim then for 48-50inch.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 17, 2016)

I am just saying a review by a review site is likely to be better equipped to perform an unbiased review. They will also normally report on features and options you don't need, do need, or would be nice to have.


----------



## little cat (Jul 17, 2016)

Maybe not great but with good price :
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4559430.htm#pdpFullDesc


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 17, 2016)

Will check out all offers thanks.


----------



## little cat (Jul 17, 2016)

I checked for Samsung but a little over the budget

With smaller screen size and IPS , in case just for a PC . 2K monitor
http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/product/LVV48d/asus-monitor-pb278q


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 17, 2016)

little cat said:


> I checked for Samsung but a little over the budget
> 
> With smaller screen size and IPS , in case just for a PC . 2K monitor
> http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/product/LVV48d/asus-monitor-pb278q


I got 2k monitor already


----------



## little cat (Jul 17, 2016)

Jaffakeik said:


> I got 2k monitor already


Sorry , just saw it from the specs


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 19, 2016)

And one additional question. 
Does it matter if lets say I will buy sony or panasonic TV doest it have to be home cinema system from sony or panasonic company as well?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 19, 2016)

Jaffakeik said:


> doest it have to be home cinema system from sony or panasonic company as well?


No.

But sometimes if you stick with the same brand, there could be additional features for easier communications and mode changes. For example, if you want to switch from watching cable TV to watching a Blu-ray, if all the same brand, you might be able press one button on one remove and it all switches over to the right inputs. Other wise, you might have to press a couple buttons on two remotes or more remotes, or use programmable universal remote.

But the main point is, the picture and audio quality will be the exact same whether you mix or match brands.


----------

